# Zino Platinum Crown Series Chubby Especial Cigar Review - very nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

wonderful smooth smoke

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Crown Series Chubby Especial Cigar Review - very nice


----------

